

About My Yosemite Review - zdw
http://hypercritical.co/2014/10/16/yosemite

======
twoodfin
Glad he hasn't (yet) said this will be the last one. Was kind of worried about
that sort of postscript when I clicked this link.

What if Apple switched to a new file system in OS X and John wasn't writing a
review? (Agree with him that it does feel like Core Storage is headed in that
direction.)

~~~
snorrah
I dunno, this brief Twitter exchange suggests it may well be he last review
[https://twitter.com/siracusa/status/522889656476917760](https://twitter.com/siracusa/status/522889656476917760)

~~~
gjm11
How does it suggest that? It just says he doesn't want to turn his reviews
into a book; I can think of lots of more plausible reasons than "because the
most recent is the last one".

(The existence of this about-my-review page isn't reason to suspect he's
quitting, either; I think he's been doing such pages for a while. I certainly
remember there being one for his last OS X review.)

~~~
mikeash
Note that the link loads a full conversation but scrolls to the end. If you
scroll up, you'll see a pretty definitive statement that he's not continuing
the reviews.

~~~
gjm11
D'oh, so it does. My apologies for being blind and/or stupid. Thanks!

~~~
mikeash
It's not very obvious unless you've seen a lot of similar links from Twitter,
so I can't blame you for missing it. I just thought I'd point it out so you'd
know what's up for the next time.

------
ececconi
I loved the stats at the bottom of the post. You can tell, there's a very
inspiring sense of commitment it takes to write reviews like this.

------
jeffcox
The most surprising thing to me about this post is that there's someone out
there still using Yojimbo.

~~~
ics
BBEdit, Yojimbo, and TextWrangler (all BareBones software) have some pretty
dedicated followers esp. in the mac blogging world. I think BBEdit was my
first text editor back when I got a demo with a copy of MacWorld years ago.

~~~
jeffcox
I used and loved it for years, but when MobileMe died and Yojimbo languished I
moved on to Evernote, for better or worse.

------
xenophonf
One stat I noticed in his review was the adoption rates of iOS 7 and 8. It
makes me wonder how many of the people who haven't upgraded are jailbreakers.

~~~
colinramsay
Daring Fireball touched on this - apparently one reason that people didn't
upgrade is because they didn't have enough spare space on their device to
complete the install.

[http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4431](http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4431)

~~~
ececconi
Can you use iTunes to load it onto your device if you don't have the extra
space on your device (without deleting apps)? I know this is harder than just
pressing update on the device itself. I remember before you had to update your
device only using iTunes right?

~~~
snowwrestler
Yes, this is the way to upgrade without clearing space on the device.

------
js2
Is Jon's backup scheme slightly paranoid or is it just to have familiarity
with different services?

~~~
anton_gogolev
He discusses this very topic in Hypercritical, the podcast: [1], [2].

[1]: [http://5by5.tv/hypercritical/2](http://5by5.tv/hypercritical/2) [2]:
[http://5by5.tv/hypercritical/3](http://5by5.tv/hypercritical/3)

------
leonatan
Another option is to use Instapaper and read the entire thing on one page for
free.

~~~
atonse
I bought the iBook anyway to be able to support John directly. I've found that
I anticipate his review slightly more than the OS itself sometimes.

------
davidrusu
Off topic: The font rendering is very wonky for me, Any one else getting this,
[http://i.imgur.com/LkuHUYX.png](http://i.imgur.com/LkuHUYX.png) (chromium on
nixos)

